# I've got worms



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

As I was picking up some old pieces of sod I laid this summer I noticed a bunch of these grub worms. I'm now wondering if grubs are what's causing this area (picture 2) to struggle?

How should I go about handling this? Should I do the soapy water test and what kind of insecticide will take care of them?


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

Merit or Dylox.


----------



## GrassDad (Sep 18, 2019)

I'm more curious on why that sod hasn't rooted yet. You said you laid it this summer...


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

GrassDad said:


> I'm more curious on why that sod hasn't rooted yet. You said you laid it this summer...


I never really took care of it. It was just a scrap piece I left there to see how long it would last with no water. Half the piece was dead and half was rooted. I'm guessing the grubs had something to do with the dead half.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Yeah I would treat for grubs.. Dylox and call it a day.


----------



## p1muserfan (Jul 7, 2019)

https://www.bioadvanced.com/products/lawn-care/24-hour-grub-killer-plus-i. Available at Home Depot or Lowes and my grass recovered in 2 weeks.


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

FATC1TY said:


> Yeah I would treat for grubs.. Dylox and call it a day.


I dumped about a gallon of soapy water on it and saw no grubs emerge...

Should I still treat for grubs?


----------



## p1muserfan (Jul 7, 2019)

Lawn Smith said:


> I dumped about a gallon of soapy water on it and saw no grubs emerge...
> Should I still treat for grubs?


I would, that sod you pulled up had a lot of grubs


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

p1muserfan said:


> Lawn Smith said:
> 
> 
> > I dumped about a gallon of soapy water on it and saw no grubs emerge...
> ...


How much longer will they be eating roots? I'm wondering if it's even worth it if they're gonna dye off over winter?


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Lawn Smith said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I would treat for grubs.. Dylox and call it a day.
> ...


Soapy water test is for armyworms and sod webworms, which actually are caterpillars. Not for grubs. Grubs you pull up some sod and look for them. You found them, go ahead and treat. 24 Hour Grub Killer is dylox, and works fast.


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

ktgrok said:


> Lawn Smith said:
> 
> 
> > FATC1TY said:
> ...


Home Depot didn't have any but I'll check Lowe's tomorrow. Thanks everyone and I'll let you know how it goes!


----------

